# Meanest Nastiest T Ever



## keeper2013 (Nov 1, 2014)

This has probably been ask before. What would you name the meanest, nastiest, hates everybody and everything, T a person could have.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 1, 2014)

OBT and Haitian brown( Phormictopus cancerides) are my most defense Ts.

No t are aggressive unless provoked or frighted.:biggrin:


----------



## cold blood (Nov 1, 2014)

That "rattlesnake" t from Australia.  Ridicolous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 1, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> This has probably been ask before. What would you name the meanest, nastiest, hates everybody and everything, T a person could have.


 there no such thing as a mean or nasty t. When left unmolested all tarantulas are extremely peacefull creatures. Ive never seen a t commit a drive by or mass genocide.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dredrickt (Nov 1, 2014)

Each T can have its own temperament.  There are G. Rosea's that have the personality of an OBT.  But I'm sure the common answers are P. Muticus (King Baboon), P. Murinus (OBT), and Chilobrachys sp. Black Satan.

In my own collection, those with the most attitude are my H. Gigas, P. Metallica, King Baboon(s), and H. Maculata.


----------



## Formerphobe (Nov 1, 2014)

My female L parahybana. I traded off her sac mate because I suspected them of conspiring against me. Figured I stood a better chance one on one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Nov 1, 2014)

My mature female OBT. She is psycho insane...


----------



## viper69 (Nov 1, 2014)

My most defensive T is a male RCF Rose Hair. He's pretty, thank god he's a male, because having a mean female for 20yrs would suck.


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 1, 2014)

yoyotits said:


> there no such thing as a mean or nasty t. When left unmolested all tarantulas are extremely peacefull creatures. Ive never seen a t commit a drive by or mass genocide.


Well now I did read about an OBT that is under suspicion of a drive by on some peaceful rosea's. Or was it an OG  T

---------- Post added 11-01-2014 at 08:52 PM ----------




Formerphobe said:


> My female L parahybana. I traded off her sac mate because I suspected them of conspiring against me. Figured I stood a better chance one on one.


:laugh: :laugh: :giggle:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 1, 2014)

Ey





keeper2013 said:


> Well now I did read about an OBT that is under suspicion of a drive by on some peaceful rosea's. Or was it an OG  T
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-01-2014 at 08:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 hahahahahah...wow. shouldnt be to hard to cup the culpret just look for the murinus with silver teeth and and saggy  spinnerets!


----------



## goodyt (Nov 1, 2014)

Really? I thought they were more like pit bulls. It's not the nastiness of the T, it's the owner that one needs to worry about. ;-)


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 1, 2014)

goodyt said:


> Really? I thought they were more like pit bulls. It's not the nastiness of the T, it's the owner that one needs to worry about. ;-)


Thats what we need, Tarantula fighting!! How can I get in touch with Michael Vick..


----------



## jigalojey (Nov 1, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> Thats what we need, Tarantula fighting!! How can I get in touch with Michael Vick..


 Good luck, he is all "liberated" now and is all against dog fighting and raises awareness


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 1, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> Good luck, he is all "liberated" now and is all against dog fighting and raises awareness


  Yeah but the public would support Tarantula fighting. Everybody hates spiders. I can see it now, a big nasty Poecilotheria rajaei, named Mike Tyson.


----------



## goodyt (Nov 2, 2014)

I think I'm going to be sick now. Oh, my initial sarcasm has  deviated too far!


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 2, 2014)

Welll, no T as said is aggressive, but try taking a sac from a stromatopelma calceatum and you will see a T that comes close.........

Otherwise i go with the lampropelma genus as most defensive, really interesting displays they can do!


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 2, 2014)

Formerphobe said:


> My female L parahybana. I traded off her sac mate because I suspected them of conspiring against me. Figured I stood a better chance one on one.


Bahahaha


goodyt said:


> Really? I thought they were more like pit bulls. It's not the nastiness of the T, it's the owner that one needs to worry about. ;-)


Oh God i cant breath xD.

---------- Post added 11-02-2014 at 06:05 AM ----------




viper69 said:


> My most defensive T is a male RCF Rose Hair. He's pretty, thank god he's a male, because having a mean female for 20yrs would suck.


Hah like the 4th time i think youv said this... still halarious the 4th time tho


----------



## awiec (Nov 2, 2014)

My P.metallica is pretty cantankerous, he's lucky he's pretty.


----------



## Red Eunice (Nov 2, 2014)

Mine would be my H. lividum, the slightest touch of her enclosure results in a threat pose. She's not a "pet hole", as most (3/4) of the time she is on the surface, especially Tuesdays, food day. Lol!  Close 2nd is my G. rosea (RCF), been doing "threat pose" since 2" dls and now at 5" dls will occasionally charge a couple of steps toward tongs while doing maintenance. Too cute. Lol!


----------



## Beary Strange (Nov 2, 2014)

P.cancerides (or really, Phormictopus sp. in general); it's one of the things I love about them. They're defensive to the point that it wouldn't be too far off-base to call them aggressive. And there's just something about a feisty tarantula that strikes me as adorable, rather than frightening. My Phormictopus sp.purple slings have threated at me...they're a little over 1"...


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 2, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> This has probably been ask before. What would you name the meanest, nastiest, hates everybody and everything, T a person could have.


not that it is your intention, but this question always seems to mean, "What spider can I get that will make me look like a badass?"


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 2, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> not that it is your intention, but this question always seems to mean, "What spider can I get that will make me look like a badass?"


If I would have wanted to know that I would have ask. If someone thinks a spider makes them look badass, then they got more problems than can be cured.

---------- Post added 11-02-2014 at 10:05 AM ----------




Red Eunice said:


> Mine would be my H. lividum, the slightest touch of her enclosure results in a threat pose. She's not a "pet hole", as most (3/4) of the time she is on the surface, especially Tuesdays, food day. Lol!  Close 2nd is my G. rosea (RCF), been doing "threat pose" since 2" dls and now at 5" dls will occasionally charge a couple of steps toward tongs while doing maintenance. Too cute. Lol!


My MF G porteri is the same. All my other Ts will run for cover when you move their box. Touch hers and out she comes, and will run to any sounds or movement she sees. She moves quick to get there to. If she gets close she will raise a leg or two but has never did a real threat pose or attacked. It's almost like shes saying, oh boy somebodys here to play with me. Maybe I'll get one of those metal butcher gloves and see if she wants to play!! The first time I put the male in with her she took 20min to go to him. Second time she ran to him like she was glad to see him. Whole thing took 3-4 min. She took control. WOW, thats almost like my sex life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Nov 2, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> P.cancerides (or really, Phormictopus sp. in general); it's one of the things I love about them. They're defensive to the point that it wouldn't be too far off-base to call them aggressive. And there's just something about a feisty tarantula that strikes me as adorable, rather than frightening. My Phormictopus sp.purple slings have threated at me...they're a little over 1"...


Mine is a pansey, he ducks for cover as soon as I touch the cage, I've seen him teleport more than my pokies and tap.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 2, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> If someone thinks a spider makes them look badass, then they got more problems than can be cured.


Unfortunately that's an attraction for some people to get a first spider, especially OBT's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 2, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Unfortunately that's an attraction for some people to get a first spider, especially OBT's.


I've got OBTs and a couple OW. I know I don't feel like a badass cause I know who's boss and it sure aint me !!!


----------



## PanzoN88 (Nov 2, 2014)

I hear the calceatum has a bit of a temper


----------



## gobey (Nov 2, 2014)

I feel like if it weren't for the fact that her venom is stronger, my G. porteri would kick my OBT's ass.

My OBT is relatively calm. Never a threat display. Even before she settled into her hide and she was out all the time she would remain still during maintenance and feeding. Now she's a bit more of a recluse.

My G. porteri however. She was a real sweetheart for about a month. Then she decided I had my grace period as a new keeper and she showed her true colors. She's greeted me with a full threat display upon opening the enclosure, she runs to any disturbance in the substrate, she will confront and bite anything that touches her, and I've seen her kick hairs too. 

She thinks everything is food, and if she finds out it's not, then she's prepared to fight it to the death.
She's pretty intense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Nov 2, 2014)

My B. albo. She's a bite first, ask questions later type of gal. They say Ts aren't aggressive but Quixote will fly across her enclosure to bite anything that touches down, lol.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 2, 2014)

PanzoN88 said:


> I hear the calceatum has a bit of a temper


Not if left alone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 2, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Not if left alone.


pretty much the recipe for not having angry spiders - leave them alone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 2, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> pretty much the recipe for not having angry spiders - leave them alone.


+1.  They aren't angry by themselves.  They react to intruders.  Keep intrusions as minimal and infrequent as possible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike41793 (Nov 2, 2014)

My B. boehmei girl kicks hairs whenever I move her enclosure, definitely the most vicious!!


----------



## awiec (Nov 2, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> +1.  They aren't angry by themselves.  They react to intruders.  Keep intrusions as minimal and infrequent as possible.


This is why my Tap and my OW have a beautiful relationship with me. I set up their cages to where I can do what I need to without cornering them; I don't scare them and they don't bite me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 2, 2014)

awiec said:


> I set up their cages to where I can do what I need to without cornering them; I don't scare them and they don't bite me.


That's the kind of relationship to have with spiders.  Let them carry on with their lives, and you can get a glimpse of their secret worlds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gobey (Nov 2, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> +1.  They aren't angry by themselves.  They react to intruders.  Keep intrusions as minimal and infrequent as possible.


I learned this around my 1 month mark. Shortly after joining this forum. I had my G. porteri for a month, and my A. avic for only 5 days less than her. I handled them each about 3 times, and had touched my porteri more. All sorts of really dumb stuff. I had rehoused them each too. I had the 1998 version of TKG... So I was learning. But we know what that book says about handling.

But I was going to receive my 2 L. parahybanas I ordered. And I discovered the enclosure my porteri was in was actually TOO big and she wasn't happy in it. And I needed it too because I had only planned on one L. parahybana. But my first trip tp the classifieds here was a sign of my T purchasing habits to come...

Anyways... It was rehousing my porteri into a slightly larger version of what she came in to make her more comfortable, that she actually took a fall and I kid you not that seemed to be wbat triggered her grumpy switch. She's been the way I described since that day. I tested ger temperament out a few times after, not wanting to believe my T was no longer docile and handlable like I was promised she would be. 

And upon unpacking the larger LP (4" at the time), I took my first urticating hair and had my first escape attempt. 

I started to agree with the hands off approach.

Let them be as often possible. Watch. Interact with the environment when they are retreated or away from where I'm working.

This is how my Ts and I seem to do well enough right now. I'd never change the formula because I'm not looking to experience my OBT proving me wrong that she's less defensive than the porteri.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 2, 2014)

Depends on the T also, some OBT are not very defense. Others are crazy, and will show fangs if you even go near them.

They all behave fine when , unprovoked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Nov 3, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Depends on the T also, some OBT are not very defense. Others are crazy, and will show fangs if you even go near them.


I've seen different behavior from,my friend's MM. It was very reclusive, but it had a little bit of a larger personal space bubble that if violated would cause him to flip out.

I have 2 slings that are spazballs. They both just molted. One focused it's efforts on regenerating 2 lost legs. The other on adding some,serious size. Maybe it's male. I'm curious to see how they'll behave.


----------



## awiec (Nov 3, 2014)

gobey said:


> I've seen different behavior from,my friend's MM. It was very reclusive, but it had a little bit of a larger personal space bubble that if violated would cause him to flip out.
> 
> I have 2 slings that are spazballs. They both just molted. One focused it's efforts on regenerating 2 lost legs. The other on adding some,serious size. Maybe it's male. I'm curious to see how they'll behave.


I've had some radical personality changes after molts. My P.metallica used to be a pretty chill spider when younger, the past molt has seen it (him) turn into a very excitable threat posing ball of blue; he's due for another molt so we'll see if he changes again.


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 3, 2014)

Very interesting replies. Very glad I started this thread. Seems like they do change their attitude after molts. Good for everyone to know.


----------



## awiec (Nov 3, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> Very interesting replies. Very glad I started this thread. Seems like they do change their attitude after molts. Good for everyone to know.


I've had some positive changes too, my T.gigas and P.vitatta both drastically calmed down after one molt and are probably some of my easiest to care for wards; so it's not all bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halftrak (Nov 3, 2014)

Out of my "usual suspects" one would consider defensive; an OBT, an Ephebopus murinas, a Phlogius sp "Stents", and a G Rosea... its actually my Rose Hair that throws the biggest tantrums. If it senses anything, it runs around its enclosure and fluffs up all its substrate. I've never seen it throw a threat pose, but it bites at EVERYTHING. Youd think it was starving to death if it wasn't such a chub lol. The rest are super well behaved even during transfers. Think I lucked out on the specimens in my gang. I do have four King Baboons in the mail though and some tiny H macs that may become boisterous =)... so that could change lol.

I also imagine a lot of it depends on the person working with them too and their overall patience and "tact".


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 3, 2014)

Out of my collection; H.maculata,  OBT, and my Blue-Fang are the most easily agitated.  I have a C.darlingi whom I can already tell will probably grow up to be like these others as well.


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Nov 4, 2014)

Of the 22 in my collection, I'd have to say the grouchiest is also the biggest:  My 9 inch MF LP.  She definitely DOES not like me being in her enclosure for any reason.  I've haven't been bitten (yet), but I've been slapped with those massive front legs of hers plenty of times.

On the other hand, I have 4 T's (G. pulchra, B. emilia, one B. albopilosum, and one G. rosea) that, when they sense my hand in their enclosures (to change water, etc), will come right over and put their front legs on my hand.


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ghost Dragon said:


> Of the 22 in my collection, I'd have to say the grouchiest is also the biggest:  My 9 inch MF LP.  She definitely DOES not like me being in her enclosure for any reason.  I've haven't been bitten (yet), but I've been slapped with those massive front legs of hers plenty of times.
> 
> On the other hand, I have 4 T's (G. pulchra, B. emilia, one B. albopilosum, and one G. rosea) that, when they sense my hand in their enclosures (to change water, etc), will come right over and put their front legs on my hand.


See thats the kind of reaction I'm talking about. One of two reasons, either they are getting you in range for a bite or they know, however how, that you're not a threat and only good happens when your hand is there, food, water, cleaning. True they don't reason in their mind like we do, but I really feel there is something there that says "your ok".


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 4, 2014)

Not a tarantula, but Calisoga is pretty much the meanest spider in existence..  they make OBT's look tame!  Just getting a few feet away from one will provoke a threat posture.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Nov 4, 2014)

None for me. I can hold everything in my collection without an issue.  I've always had bad luck getting defensive t's even my old 9 inch ornata female is docile. My t's seem to tolerate me and don't seem to feel threatened, since they aren't as skittish even when you make noises in my room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 4, 2014)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> None for me. I can hold everything in my collection without an issue.  I've always had bad luck getting defensive t's even my old 9 inch ornata female is docile. My t's seem to tolerate me and don't seem to feel threatened, since they aren't as skittish even when you make noises in my room.


I wouldn't hold my 7.5" P ornata even if it was docile, It has one of the worst pokie bites. I have held several others only during rehouse.
I might have held her when smaller during rehouse though.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Nov 4, 2014)

They have the worst venom in tarantulas.

 And I usually only hold my avics and brachy, since most of the time my avics run out on to me like I'm a tree they can climb lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 4, 2014)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> They have the worst venom in tarantulas.



I think there's a number of contenders for that honor.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 5, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I think there's a number of contenders for that honor.


S calciatum also but I wouldn't want to get bitten by both too see who won lol ! H mac, OBT, Old worlds in general have potent venom, due to lack of hairs.


----------



## advan (Nov 5, 2014)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> They have the worst venom in tarantulas.


Please elaborate. How did you come to this conclusion?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd like to know that as well.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've done some online research and gone by some hobbyists who have been in the hobby for a bit. I guess you can go test yourself 

I would love to hear your contenders for the worst vemon? Advan you seem to know everything,  so you should inform me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 5, 2014)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> I've gone by some hobbyists who have been in the hobby for a bit.


Whatever they've said is anecdotal and subject to many variables (spider size, spider irritation, person's weight, person's health, pre-existing conditions, place they're bitten, medication they're on,  etc), you can't get anything firm from them, other than 'Don't get bit by this one.'


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Nov 5, 2014)

I was going to say there was too many variables.  Poec, what do you think is the top contenders?


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> I've done some online research and gone by some hobbyists who have been in the hobby for a bit. I guess you can go test yourself
> 
> I would love to hear your contenders for the worst vemon? Advan you seem to know everything,  so you should inform me.


You did the only thing you can do, research. Just because someone here says it is or isn't, that means almost nothing. I don't think you need to justify yourself. Research on the internet involves a lot more people than are on this board, and the vast majority of them say it is in the top 5.

---------- Post added 11-05-2014 at 12:43 PM ----------




fuzzyavics72 said:


> I was going to say there was too many variables.  Poec, what do you think is the top contenders?


Variables rhymes with opinions.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 5, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> Research on the internet involves a lot more people than are on this board.



'Research' also involves a lot more than people's rambling stories about being bitten.  Almost none of them would be considered to be written up to any kind of medical or scientific standards.  They have value as a rough guideline, but you can't draw much in the way of conclusions from them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 5, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> 'Research' also involves a lot more than people's rambling stories about being bitten.  Almost none of them would be considered to be written up to any kind of medical or scientific standards.  They have value as a rough guideline, but you can't draw much in the way of conclusions from them.


Just like research on vaccines and GMO's.  "I read on a site that...."


----------



## advan (Nov 5, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> I don't think you need to justify yourself.


When you make a statement without any data, resources or studies to back up your claims, you do need to justify such a statement. We don't need another 'hearsay statement' to be spread around as a "fact". Many of us are sick of correcting them and would like to nip them in the bud when we can. Cheers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DVMT (Nov 5, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Whatever they've said is anecdotal and subject to many variables (spider size, spider irritation, person's weight, person's health, pre-existing conditions, medication they're on,  etc), you can't get anything firm from them, other than 'Don't get bit by this one.'


Maybe we can start a "Don't get bit by this one" list.  Also, bite reports are great and all, but they lack information that no keeper can supply......the amount of venom (by potential percentage?) that they were injected with from said bite.  We can't measure it plain and simple.......so unless you own a biology PHD and study tarantula venom, then you have no idea the effects of any given species.  Heck, even obtaining enough venom to study is a tall order.  And like poec54 said here, lots of other factors involved.

End of story....no way to tell for sure.....but that "Don't get bit by this one" list, I think most can agree, contains mostly old worlds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 5, 2014)

DamonVikki said:


> that "Don't get bit by this one" list, I think most can agree, contains mostly old worlds.


+1.  Which means don't handle them or get them riled up.  Pretty simple to keep from being bitten.  Treat them with respect.

---------- Post added 11-05-2014 at 08:20 PM ----------




DamonVikki said:


> unless you own a biology PHD and study tarantula venom, then you have no idea the effects of any given species.


Any other account of bites is to be taken as interesting, but not conclusive.  There's no realistic way to do this, as you'd need a number of volunteers for each species to be able to get any kind of comparable data: who's going to volunteer, and who's going to fund it?  Unlike venomous snakes, tarantulas don't pose a health hazard in their native habitats, so those countries aren't going to kick in any money; they have a lot bigger issues to deal with.  It's only hobbyists who care about this, and the majority of them don't get bit, and most of those that do, are showing off or doing something stupid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 5, 2014)

DamonVikki said:


> Maybe we can start a "Don't get bit by this one" list.


1. Tarantulas

that was quick.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Nov 5, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> 1. Tarantulas
> 
> that was quick.


Oh, you're much faster than I am. I was gonna suggest The List has at least 960 species on it, growing every day!


----------



## jigalojey (Nov 6, 2014)

Impossible to say, there is probably man that break even at the top of the defensive scale.


----------

